# 16 GB Dual rank ? Corsair



## Flautze (2. März 2017)

Moin,
als ich mir vor einigen MOnaten den PC neu zusammegestellt hatte, wollte ich eigentlich DUAL-RANK RAM nehmen, da der ein bischen bessere Performance liefern soll als SINGLE RANK.
Jetzt las ich in einem Artikel hier (ging glaube ich um Ryzen Kits) von einem Redakteur (über dieselben RAMs), dass das Single Rank seien.
Ich war eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass die 16 GB Kits (2x8 GB) eigentlich immer DUAL RANK sind.

Kann mich jemand mal aufklären? Sind die nun Single oder dual ranked? (ohne, dass ich die jetzt ausbauen müsste und unter den HS schauen)
Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied bei Skylake (habe sie auf 3200 CL16 laufen).

Es geht um folgende: (
CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
8634936 - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. März 2017)

Einen Unterschied machtt das schon, aber ob dieser im Alltag bemerkbar ist, kann man sich drüber streiten. 
Ich behaupte mal: Nein, außer man macht eben entsprechende Tests. 

Du kannst dir einfach mal AIDA64 installieren und auslesen:
Downloads | AIDA64


----------



## Flautze (10. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für die die es interessiert 
Dual rank


----------



## NobrainerX (11. Mai 2017)

[User-Review] Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M4A2800C16(B/R)

Die Review hab ich dazu mal gelesen, aber ich seh grad das waren M4A nicht M2B, vielleicht macht das den Unterschied und vlt. war auch das die Review die Du gelesen hattest.

Aber irgendwie wundert mich des, dachte es gibt keine Dual Rank Ram für mehr als 2666 oder läuft Ryzen nur nicht höher damit und ich bring das grad durcheinander?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (11. Mai 2017)

Neuere Modelle mit B Die sollen wohl nurnoch mit 8Gbit kommen. Bei 8GB Modulen macht das 8 ICs und damit zwangsläufig Singlerank.

@Nobrainer bringst da wohl was durcheinander^^
2666MHz war die offizielle Angabe für 2 Module mit SR von AMD. Alles darüber gilt als Overclocking und ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## Flautze (11. Mai 2017)

NobrainerX schrieb:


> [User-Review] Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M4A2800C16(B/R)
> 
> Die Review hab ich dazu mal gelesen, aber ich seh grad das waren M4A nicht M2B, vielleicht macht das den Unterschied und vlt. war auch das die Review die Du gelesen hattest.
> 
> Aber irgendwie wundert mich des, dachte es gibt keine Dual Rank Ram für mehr als 2666 oder läuft Ryzen nur nicht höher damit und ich bring das grad durcheinander?



Den Review kannte ich allerdings noch nicht.
Wenn ich Taiphoon richtig deute hat meiner 4GBit ICs also dual rank bei 8GB Modulen


----------



## NobrainerX (11. Mai 2017)

Da ich plane einen Ryzen 1600 zu kaufen, der ja doch recht gut von Dual Rank profitiert wäre es also gut, wenn ich demnächst RAM kaufe, bzw darauf achte, dass er noch zur alten B Die Fertigung zählt?

@ Flautze, wie erkennst du da, dass es Dual Rank Ram ist? Weil unter Organisation in klammer 2 ranks steht?

Sry für die Fragen, wenn man nur alle 7 Jahre aufrüstet, kriegt man so manches nicht mit...


PS: ich hab mal unter der MSI Tomahawk Liste nachgeschaut und einen ähnlichen RAM aus dem OP gefunden, ist statt 3000 ein 3200er. Dass der 3000er nicht auftaucht kann vlt daran liegen , weil Ryzen mit 3000nicht zu laufen scheint ( wenn ich nicht wieder irre)

Support For B350 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

CMK16GX4M2B3200C

Dort steht er sei SS, steht wohl für single sided. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Dual Rank und Dual sided bzw Single Rank und Single sided?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (11. Mai 2017)

Side gibt die Bestückung (single = einseitig) an und rank den internen Aufbau. Ersteres muss dual sided sein, wenn man von dualrank spricht. Es ist aber keine Garantie, dass dualrank tatsächlich vorhanden ist.


----------



## NobrainerX (11. Mai 2017)

Ah ok, herzlichen Dank, dann hat es sich mit dem oben genannten  CMK16GX4M2B3200C wohl schon erledigt, wenn MSI ihn als SS angibt.

Esseiden ich hole mir ein 16GB Modul, damit, wenn ich später mal nachrüste, nicht mit verringertem Quad Channel Freq. rumeiern muss. Glaube Ryzen läuft bei Vollbestückung nur mit 1866MHz.

Hab mehrfach gelesen, dass 16GB sticks meist oder so gut wie immer Dual Rank sind.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (11. Mai 2017)

Ja das kann man momentan so sagen, genau wie früher die meisten 8GB Module praktisch immer Dualrank *waren*.
Hab grad nochmal nachgeguckt und die selben Sticks mit je 16GB sind Dualrank von Hynix.


----------



## NobrainerX (11. Mai 2017)

Sehr nett danke.
Allerdings soll Ryzen ja scheinbar mit Samsung B Die besser laufen, aber kA wieviel das ausmacht.


----------



## 4B11T (11. Mai 2017)

Um das Chaos perfekt zu machen: Dual Sided bedeutet nicht automatisch Dual Rank. Deshalb kann man von der Kapazität (hohe Kapazität, beide Seiten bestückt) nicht automamatisch auf Dual Rank Verschaltung schließen.


----------



## NobrainerX (11. Mai 2017)

Ja so hab ich auch Salatsauce´ Post interpretiert, quasi Dual Rank Ram ist immer Dual sided, aber nicht jeder Dual sided ist Dual Rank.


----------



## 4B11T (11. Mai 2017)

stimmt, hatte ich überlesen.

Das Ram Thema ist aber auch echt nervig geworden.

Bis vor einem halben Jahr konnte man noch überall lesen: "DDR4 2133, höchstens 2400 reichen locker zum zocken, alles was höher ist merkt man eh keinen Unterschied mehr" Kann mich nicht erinnern, das da überhaupt mal über SR und DR Module gesprochen wurde.

Durch die Ryzeneinführung haben die Leute nun doch mal angefangen genauer hinzuschauen, jetzt sind plötzlich 3200 das mindeste, was man erreichen will.

Das endet zwangsläufig in einem undurchschaubaren Informationschaos, wo keiner mehr durchsieht was nun unterm Strich "schneller" ist

- DR Module performen besser als schnellere (mehr MHz) SR Module?
- Die Infinity Fabric profitiert direkt von höherem RAM Takt und beschleunigt die CPU?
- SR Module lassen sich auf AM4 unproblematischer bis auf 3200 hochtakten?
- Spielen Latenzen überhaupt noch eine Rolle?
- 2 Bänke oder alle 4 Bänke nutzen?
- Samsung B-Dies > all (aber nicht garantiert)?
- AGESA Mai Update bringt neue RAM Teiler (3000, 3333, ...) und eine komplett umgekrempelte Funktionalität des Speicherkontrollers, wodurch alle Punkte ggf. wieder neu zu bewerten sind?
- Rolle des BLCK für RAM OC?, freier BLCK künftig für alle Ryzen (auch ohne Taktgeber auf dem Board) durch künftiges weiteres AGESA Update?

Sieht hier wirklich noch jemand durch???


----------



## Flautze (11. Mai 2017)

NobrainerX schrieb:


> Da ich plane einen Ryzen 1600 zu kaufen, der ja doch recht gut von Dual Rank profitiert wäre es also gut, wenn ich demnächst RAM kaufe, bzw darauf achte, dass er noch zur alten B Die Fertigung zählt?
> 
> @ Flautze, wie erkennst du da, dass es Dual Rank Ram ist? Weil unter Organisation in klammer 2 ranks steht?



Moin,
also erstens bei Organization steht "2 ranks", und wegen den ICs:
Irgendwer meinte (oder ich habe es irgendwo gelesen) es gibt 4GBit ICs und 8GBit, und bei 8GB Modulen sind die Single Rank wenn 8GBit ICs verwendet werden, und bei 4 GBit ICs dann dual rank.
Bei Die Density / Count steht 4 Gb B-die,  daher schließe ich auf Dual Rank. Kann auch völlig daneben liegen... aber dann habe ich ja noch CPU-Z,welches mir auch DUAL RANK ausgibt (habe hier nur keinen Screenshot von)


----------



## amdahl (11. Mai 2017)

> Bis vor einem halben Jahr konnte man noch überall lesen: "DDR4 2133, höchstens 2400 reichen locker zum zocken, alles was höher ist merkt man eh keinen Unterschied mehr" Kann mich nicht erinnern, das da überhaupt mal über SR und DR Module gesprochen wurde.


Dann hast du dir bei dem Thema immer die Augen zugehalten 
Klar gab es immer Leute die pauschal gesagt haben dass es wurscht ist, meist mit Verweis auf Benchmarks im GPU-Limit, von vor 7 Jahren oder mit Software die bekanntermaßen nicht speicherlimitiert ist. Diese Schwätzer gibt es auch heute noch.
Es hat sich aber schon länger angedeutet dass hier noch einiges zu holen ist. Die Geschichte dual-rank/single-rank ist vor ein paar Jahren mit den AMD-APUs für Sockel FM2(+) auch dem durchschnittlich hardwareinteressierten Spieler präsentiert worden.
Jedenfalls lässt sich nicht erst seit Ryzen mit schnellerem RAM im CPU-Limit noch das eine oder andere FPS rausholen.


----------



## NobrainerX (11. Mai 2017)

Ich muss aber auch sagen, den richtigen Ram zu finden ist schon irgendwie eklig geworden.

Ich kann 4B11T da nur zustimmen, in so gut wie allen Punkten. Bei mir kommt dann noch dazu, dass ich auf den Platz vom CPU Kühler/Lüfter zum RAM achten muss,
welcher auch noch oft nicht ersichtlich ist, bzw. nicht angegeben ist, wie hoch die RAM Module sind.

Wenn man all die Daten beim Hersteller recht unkompliziert erfahren könnte, wäre es ja noch halb so wild. Aber momentan ist es schon sehr umständlich und anstrengend.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (11. Mai 2017)

Schön wäre mal wenn die Hersteller Datasheets freigeben würden, man erfährt ja praktisch nichts zu den verbauten ICs. Damit sind wir komplett auf Userdaten angewiesen und die Liste auf Reddit gibt ja längst nicht genügend Kits wieder.


----------



## 4B11T (11. Mai 2017)

Genau, ich hab meinen Ram auch hauptsächlich genommem, weil Lowprofile, damit der vordere Lüfter des CPU Kühlers nicht zu weit hoch gerückt werden muss. Letztendlich hatte ich nur Glück, dass er mit 2933MHz läuft (Hynix...)


----------



## Flautze (12. Mai 2017)

Meinen habe ich bisher auf 3200 laufen (statt 3000). Werde die Tage mal schauen ob eventuell auch 3333 oder 3400 drin sind (mit höheren Timings)


----------



## NobrainerX (12. Mai 2017)

Gibts da eigentlich irgendeine Seite die recht verlässlich ist bzgl. Dual Rank und Samsung B Die Fertigung?


----------



## SteMeX (12. Mai 2017)

NobrainerX schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich irgendeine Seite die recht verlässlich ist bzgl. Dual Rank und Samsung B Die Fertigung?



Was genau versprichst du dir von der Seite? 

Du kannst zweimal den gleichen Speicher kaufen und trotzdem unterschiedliche Module haben.  Wir haben das in einem anderen Thread gerade mit dem Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHZ (2x8GB). Ich z.B. habe Hynix und der andere User Samsung. Meiner läuft mit 3200, seiner nicht (Ryzen System - gleicher Chip und Mainboard). Beide haben den RAM aktuell gekauft.


----------



## NobrainerX (12. Mai 2017)

Das ist natürlich ziemlich bescheiden. Vlt gibt es ja aber auch Hersteller die bei ihren Modulen immer das gleiche Fertigungsverfahren benutzen, zumindest bei gewissen Modultypen.
Wäre ja an sich schon informativ, wenn man einsehen könnte, ob gewisse Module meist oder fast immer gleich gefertigt werden und manche eben nicht.
Wenn man dann keine Lust auf ein Glücksspiel hätte, könnte man diesen Hersteller meiden.

War ja an sich auch nur eine Frage, ob es solch eine Seite gibt.


----------



## SteMeX (12. Mai 2017)

NobrainerX schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ziemlich bescheiden. Vlt gibt es ja aber auch Hersteller die bei ihren Modulen immer das gleiche Fertigungsverfahren benutzen, zumindest bei gewissen Modultypen.
> Wäre ja an sich schon informativ, wenn man einsehen könnte, ob gewisse Module meist oder fast immer gleich gefertigt werden und manche eben nicht.
> Wenn man dann keine Lust auf ein Glücksspiel hätte, könnte man diesen Hersteller meiden.
> 
> War ja an sich auch nur eine Frage, ob es solch eine Seite gibt.



War auch nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Du findest ja nicht einmal auf den Herstellerseiten eine Info dazu.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (12. Mai 2017)

Doch gibt es.
Crucial nutzt bei seinen Ballistix Speicher wahrscheinlich nur Micron Chips und fast immer Dual rank (ab 8GB)


Und hier mal ein schönes Beispiel, wie ein Datenblatt auszusehen hat:
https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/a/e/2/8/03d894c02579b3a44da8d01421d3ead12ee1.pdf


----------



## 4B11T (12. Mai 2017)

Man müsste sich in solchen Situationen viel häufiger das Fernabsatzgesetz mit dem 14tägigen Rückgaberecht zunutze machen.

Bei 5 Shops jeweils 2 Rampackungen bestellen, quer durch alle Hersteller hinweg. Dann auspacken, durchtesten und 9 Pakete gehen halt zurück. Genauso bzgl. Siliconlotterie bei CPU's. Aber wer hat da schon bock darauf? Andererseits: für einen PC, den man mehrere Jahre nutzen will, könnte man schonmal ein paar Tage Zeit investieren.


----------



## NobrainerX (12. Mai 2017)

Ja ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich mir Corsair LPX und Ripjaw V 3200er Module hole und schau ob sie gut sind ( und reinpassen^^) und die schlechteren oder beide gehen zurück.
Dann würde ich vermutlich auf die Crucial Ballistix zurückgreifen.

Davon werden immerhin Dual Rank Module ganz gezielt verkauft.


----------



## absoQL (31. Mai 2017)

Hätte auch nochmal ne Frage zu dem Thema. Habe Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 2x8GB Kit. Aida zeigt mir an 2 ranks und 16 Banks sowie Samsung als Hersteller. Hier sollte es sich dann um die schnelleren Dual Rank Speicher handeln oder?


----------



## Flautze (8. Juni 2017)

ja.
2 ranks = dual rank.
Habe ja genau das gleiche Kit, aber z.B. Micron Speicher


----------



## AMD-FXler (10. Juni 2017)

Verwechselst du vielleicht Dual-Channel mit Dual-Rank?


----------



## Flautze (13. Juni 2017)

Nein, verwechsel ich nicht 
Ich habe dasselbe Kit wie er, und bei mir steht sowohl in CPU-Z als auch Taiphoon, dass der Speicher 2 ranks hat - bei jedem Einzelmodul - im Taiphoon steht auch noch 16 Banks (Screenshot ist auf der ersten Seite).
Da ich den Speicher neulich ausgebaut hatte habe ich auch nochmal unter den Heatspreder geschaut - so gut es halt ging - und da sind definitiv auf beiden Seiten Bausteine.


----------



## wdkhifi (13. Juni 2017)

Dieses Thema ist einfach nur anstrengend und ich stimme da meinen Vorrednern an. Hinzu kommt, dass aktuell bei Ryzen von Update zu Update Speicher, die mal unterstützt waren, es nicht mehr sind. Auf QVL Listen ist auch kein Verlass. 
Sollte beim künftigen Ryzen System meine trident z 3200 cl16 nicht laufen, beszell ich mit der Kreditkarte 10 kits und nehme das, welches stabil mit xmp von Haus aus läuft. Das Thema nervt. -.-


----------

